# Dyeing/Painting Traps



## Coyote Chaser

I was trying to decide between dyeing or painting my traps, 95% of my traps are used in the water for *****,does anyone paint or dye their conibears, also what does everyone use to clean their traps from year to year! I was just going to use a flat black paint !

Michael


----------



## huntinND

If they are being used in the water I would just use speed dip. they tell you to mix it with gasoline but I use white gas (coleman lantern fuel) because it has less odor. I wouldn't speed dip traps used for fox or coyotes though. People that say not to use speed dip probably tried it on there canine traps and that is where you run into problems. I speed dip all of my beaver traps, it is fine for any water trapping.


----------



## ND trapper

Coyote Chaser said:


> 95% of my traps are used in the water for *****


What are the other 5% used for?

For water **** spray painting your traps or using speed dip would be just fine. I dye all of my **** traps with log wood because I am already dyeing my canine traps. I wax these as well. For my body traps I use a flat tan spray paint as a base coat and add streaks of flat brown. These traps are almost invisible in a **** trail and I only have to touch them up once every few years.


----------



## Coyote Chaser

How do you clean your traps from year to year, boil, dish washer, Wire brush??


----------



## Clenly187

what problems do you run into when speed dipping traps for yotes?


----------



## huntinND

Coyotes have unbelievable noses and will pick up any lingering odor left over from the gas or lantern fuel, You will probably have dug up traps if you use speed dip on canine traps. Things like beaver and **** still have a good sense of smell and might still pick up some of the odor, but they aren't as finicky as coyotes and fox. For example, you can set a beaver trap with your bare hands and not have to worry about anything, but if you tried that with canine traps you wouldn't catch much.


----------



## Clenly187

i have some traps that have previously been speed dipped, should i boil them and dye and wax them if i am gonna use them on cyotes?


----------



## huntinND

I would probably redue them with log wood dye and then wax them. If the old speed dip has wore off enough that they are rusting a bit then you could just re-boil them then dye. If you just speed dipped them then you may have to use a wire wheel or something to get it off, I've never had to do that so I'm not sure how it would work. I don't know if it would come off just from boiling in water, and If there is still speed dip on the trap then the log wood dye probably wouldn't adhere to the steel. I just don't think it is worth taking the chance of missing opportunities at coyotes or fox by using speed dipped traps. Speed dip has its place though it is quick and easy for conibears and foothold traps used in water. let me know if any of you disagree, that is just what I have found. [/quote]


----------



## ND trapper

huntinND said:


> I just don't think it is worth taking the chance of missing opportunities at coyotes or fox by using speed dipped traps. Speed dip has its place though it is quick and easy for conibears and foothold traps used in water. let me know if any of you disagree, that is just what I have found.


[/quote]

I completely agree with huntingND. Why take the chance?


----------



## Clenly187

I bought these traps used and they look like they have'nt been boiled or dipped in quite some time so i think i will try to boil them first. I have welded some 3/16 rod to some of the jaws that were'nt laminated so most of it is burnt off. I'll try to get to it this weekend and let ya know how they come out.

Thankx fer the help as this will be my 1st year trapping k9's. You guys are a great asset to any new trapper :beer:


----------



## Trapper99

i have never dyed or used speed dip before and want to know which is best. all of my traps are used on land. i have painted a few conni's b4 but i have never used them in water, never used those at all. Any advice on which is better? speed dip or dyeing...


----------



## ND trapper

Trapper99 said:


> Any advice on which is better? speed dip or dyeing...


Some will speed dip is better and some will say dyeing in log wood dye is the way to go. I have tried both and for canines I would say the log wood dye is where it's at. On new traps all you have to do is boil the traps in water to get the factory oil off and then wax them. For land trapping I feel that a waxed trap is all you need.


----------



## Trapper99

k. thanks nd


----------

